# Where have they gone?



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Have been trying to find a cheapo aluminium watch storage case for 24 watches. There used to be loads on eBay but now the only ones to be had come with a huge postage fee from Japan. They were about £12 previously. Have tried general Google searches but can't find any.

Does anyone know where they can be found these days? Got to be aluminium to go with the 3 I already have.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

I saw some on ebay this week, like a flight case with a see through top, I'll try a find it for you.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

I saw some on ebay this week, like a flight case with a see through top, I'll try a find it for you.

Well that's very strange, I definitely saw some because I wanted a 26 grid for a full alphabetical collection but can't find any on ebay but did find this on amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Display-Cabinet-Stores-24-Watches-Aluminium/dp/B06XC3PQY7/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_2?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1543700020&sr=8-2-fkmr2&keywords=24+grid+aluminium+watch+box


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cheers for that but it also needs to be on one level. Just a regular case. Also needs to be below £15. There are plenty eBay adds but none of them have a 24 slot option when you actually view them. They are probably just all sold out at the moment and new stock will become available soon.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah they must be out of stock, is that the same design you're looking for apart from being single level?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Aldi and Lidl sometimes do aluminium flight cases, but this is a classic case of not putting all your eggs in one basket. The scrote that breaks into your house is going to love the fact that you've put all your watches into a convienient carry case for him...spread them around a bit and definitely don't keep them all together unless you have a safe that can't be carried...little 'bolt to the wall/floor' safes are useless if fixed to breeze block or floor boards....a quick lever with a jemmy and they're out. What you need is a solid, old fashioned, cast iron safe that weighs a ton in the garage that no one can possibly lift without coming equipped with a long reach fork truck or some 'anfo'. :thumbsup:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Steve D70 said:


> Yeah they must be out of stock, is that the same design you're looking for apart from being single level?


 Yep, same design on one level.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Aldi and Lidl sometimes do aluminium flight cases, but this is a classic case of not putting all your eggs in one basket. The scrote that breaks into your house is going to love the fact that you've put all your watches into a convienient carry case for him...spread them around a bit and definitely don't keep them all together unless you have a safe that can't be carried...little 'bolt to the wall/floor' safes are useless if fixed to breeze block or floor boards....a quick lever with a jemmy and they're out. What you need is a solid, old fashioned, cast iron safe that weighs a ton in the garage that no one can possibly lift without coming equipped with a long reach fork truck or some 'anfo'. :thumbsup:


 Yeah, I do worry about it. I don't have any expensive watches and I have a spreadsheet at work with details of how much I have paid for them so my insurance should cover the loss. I would hate to lose my RLTs but the rest could be replaced.


----------

